# Digital Depth Guage...



## seaco (20 Jul 2008)

Found this on the net but I thought it was a good idea so I made one and thought you may like to see how I did it

The parts you'll need 






You will have to drill and counter sink the holes





Screw square to the end of a block





The only slightly awkward bit needs to be shaped to fit





Screw this to the other arm





In use all you do is hold down the gauge using the block and raise the blade, works just as well with router tables





Hope someone finds this usefull...

Lee


----------

